# Lower Owyhee Take Out



## Wiggins (Sep 26, 2009)

I am looking for information on the Birch Creek take out on the lower Owyhee. I have been reading about how nasty the road is, and I am wondering if I'll be able to get my trailer down it. My trailer is 8'x4' with 12" tires and plenty of spares.

Is trying to haul it in there a bad idea?

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I drove my 1996 Dodge Caravan out of there loaded with four people, two rafts and practically bald tires. We made it, but it was sketchy on some of the hills. Clearance was not a problem though.

There are a few easy wash style creek crossings and long gravely uphills. With the condition of my tires I was only worried that if I stopped I could not start back up.


----------



## salmonjammer (Dec 14, 2011)

*Road*

The Road isn't bad if it is dry. If it is wet, it is classic gumbo, where your tires just get bigger until they won't turn anymore! When you first leave the takeout site, you head up a canyon where you are in and out of a creek bed. The trailer won't be an issue if you have the correct rig to pull it with.

My question is, today's water level is currently 700cfs, so your you planning on walking your boat down to Birch Creek?


----------



## Sidnye (Dec 9, 2003)

*You are probably a little late to float the lower owyhee.*

SJ is right. The lower owyhee is probably done absent some crazy spring weather like we had last year.
Otherwise the road out of birch creek is ok unless it is wet.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

both take outs on the to lower are very simular. long as hell. Birch is a bit stepper the first couple miles. Both could have wash outs. All depends on the rain. Rain makes the step part of Birch slicker than all get out. If I don't take out at birch, I get a power boat to pick me up at the lake and motor out all the way to the damn.


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

I've done the Lower at 700 and it was fine. It's a pretty slow current in places and Montgomery is a bit rocky but not bad. Nuisance rapid is also a bit tight but do able.


----------



## Wiggins (Sep 26, 2009)

I was plannong on going in two weeks, but I hadn't looked at the gauges in about a week. It looks like I'll be going to plan B!

Kyle


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

hand8272 said:


> I've done the Lower at 700 and it was fine. It's a pretty slow current in places and Montgomery is a bit rocky but not bad. Nuisance rapid is also a bit tight but do able.


I have ran it at 480 cfs. in a 16' cat loaded for 5 days. Hold on I should rephrase that "I rowed it" because thats what you'll be doing. Rowing that beast. O and how I miss the owyhee wind. I think next time I make that flow at low water I will put in at birch creek and let the wind blow all the way to rome!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

IK or small raft can get you down low low, I rowed it at 600 cfs range on the last 2 days of the trip, no problems in fully loaded Aire SDP and dog and wife, I would do it again at that flow or even lower.

Another trip quite a bit lower (not my video)
5 Days on the Owyhee with Dreams on the Fly on Vimeo


----------

